
Chrome on Android Forces Google Docs for PDF Files - nwcs
https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=615896
======
hackney
One more reason I avoid chrome and chrome based browsers. Such a shame as
android was supposed to be the solution to apple's walled garden, yet it is
now exactly the same.

